# FSL Snowflakes



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well I went off on a tangent! I've had my machines tied up all day doing snowflakes for the Christmas tree! What fun!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, those are beautiful! Would you consider selling any of them?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I would, but I don't think anyone in their right mind would be willing to pay for them. It takes me an hour and 15 minutes to do 2 of them, plus materials and machine wear. I'd probably ask $10-$15 a piece for them, which is just insane. Free standing lace is very expensive to do!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow and more wow..those are wait heirlooms are made of!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ = are those done on a backing the melts off with water? I know I have some backing that does something like that that I've not tried.

Please give me a little run down of how you do it. I know my machine is capable of it, I think there is a timid operator.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

By the way - they are lovely.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls. Yes Angie, they're stitched out on water soluble stabilizer. That's the part that makes them so costly to make.

I use Vilene. Most water soluble stabilizer look like Saran Wrap, only much thicker (don't confuse stabilizers with water soluble TOPPINGS.. not the same thing!). They're trick to hoop because they stretch.

Vilene on the other hand, looks like a woven fabric, no stretch to it. I hoop two layers of it, lightly sprayed with 505 adhesive spray to stick them together so they don't shift. One layer really isn't enough for FSL.

Use the same thread in the bobbin that you use on the top, they need to look identical on both sides.

Anyway, you stitch them out like any other design. When they're finished, trim away the excess stabilzer, and run it under hot water until you can't see anymore of it. Don't rinse it excessively for ornaments, it's best to only wash away what's visible, what is left will give the ornaments a nice stiff form. Dry flat.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am going to have to try that. I bet I can do it, especially since the base seems to be all the same color (the bookmarks had those pretty flowers).

Yep, goes on my list.

I wonder if I can get the machine set up and running and then do my regular sewing while the lace stitches out. 

CJ - you're going to create another monster - you ENABLER you! :nana:

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You can do it Angie, they're a lot of fun!
These are the ones I used:
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X2764

But these are next on my list!
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=X2808

I would like to make those and hand bead them, and give them to my family next year in lieu of quilts. It'll take all year to do them, but it might be fun.

Oooh.. check out these, I just found them:
http://www.criswell-emb.com/images/samplers/page_140.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use emlibrary when I want something new, and I like those two links, and that bottom one is very special.

Get sworsky crystals or rhinestones for your new snowflakes, use E6000 by the tip of toothpick full to attach them and they won't come off. (what ice skaters use to keep those rhinestones on that must not fall off on the ice).

Night folks,
Angie


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...CJ, you are a force of nature!! Beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies! Angie, I take it E6000 is some type of glue? I was thinking to hand bead... sew them on. I plan on using pearls (fake ones of course!), to bead the ornament covers when I start them.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, I'm beginning to think I need an embroidery machine. I really love those snowflakes!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You'd love an embroidery machine. There's so much you can do with them! I hardly ever do shirts or stuff like that, but lots of craft stuff. Quilt labels are cool too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Thank you ladies! Angie, I take it E6000 is some type of glue? I was thinking to hand bead... sew them on. I plan on using pearls (fake ones of course!), to bead the ornament covers when I start them.


E6000 is a craft glue and can be had at Walmart for about $4 a tube the size of a good sized tube of toothpaste.
Hand sewing is good too. I think if I do snowflakes I'll have to put the tiny rhinestones I have on them, done with glue - no sewing holes in these rhinestones.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tiny skorsky (can't spell today) crystals would be SO pretty on the end of the snowflakes, like ice crystals in the right light.

Now, you've done it CJ - got my mind a racing.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Geez ladies you are just too talented. I so want an embroidery machine but have no clue yet what I would get. Like CJ I probably would only use it to make goodie things instead of actually do any clothing with it. Does anyone want to give us clueless girls out here on what you have and why you like it. I guess I am going to have to save my pennies for this machine next.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a Janome 300E. I'm pretty much totally sold on the Janome machines so I traded in a Janome Memory Craft 8000 combo machine, in on this 300E.

I use it for just stuff and pretties and not clothes yet (new granddaughter may change that).

Angie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a Janome 300E too. I love it. I have embroidered on everything from jean jackets and sweatshirts to silk, brocade,and t-shirt material, as well as everything in between. I have also used metallic thread as I have done a lot of things for my church. I've never had a problem with it I couldn't solve--usually operator error!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh and the snowflakes are really pretty, CJ!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Babylock Ellegante.

I am sold on the Babylock machines because they are so QUIET. I haven't found anything I can't embroider on it. I have done a lot of clothing including hats.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I keep trying to look away from the embroidery machines and if you keep posting all these pretty things I'm going to cave and get one! I have more ideas in my head for quilts then I'll ever get made in my lifetime so I've been able to talk myself out of one. Then you showed the monkeys, then I got to see the swinging mouse and now the snowflakes-I'm so close to going to the sewing machine shop and seeing what he can hook me up with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Terri - I did a bunch of unicorns of various types on squares of fabric about 2 years ago now, used for an HT'er to make her Mother or mother-in-law's Christmas gift of a Unicorn wall hanging. I need to do more with mine and get more practice in.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I picked up some glass beads at hobby lobby yesterday. After the holidays, I'm going to try the ornament covers with some beading. Of course I have no idea how to bead... LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get a very thin beading needle, and a very good needle threader. Thin thread. And patience. The beads will have varing sized holes. About 1/2 will take a quilting thin needle, so you may want to start with that and just put the ones with smaller holes to the side and only use them if you need them. (costume work experience here).

Angie


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.k. girls,
I have been to the google image site and punched in crocheted ornament covers. Oh my, what fun. I spied this gals site and thought of all of you that are doing the snowflakes.
http://www.skeldalehouse.com/
She has some pretty neat ideas and I don't know if the price is right but definintly good eye candy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Debbie - that's a great site to visit. I'll have to look at it more.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Those snowflakes are lovely. I have a Bernina embroidery machine and have made lace collars that have turned out great, I'll have to get the snowflake designs. My machine is about 10 years old and I'm thinking of upgrading.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Just when I thought I'd have no need for an embroidery machine. Is this something you could do like free motion quilting?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You are all terrible enablers. I really must NOT click on these type of threads!

CJ, your work as usual is stunningly beautiful. You are SO talented! Those stars are simply wonderful.


----------

